# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  xâm nhập vào máy tính qua địa chỉ ip

## duccv

mọi người cho mình hỏi khi ta biết địa chỉ ip của 1 máy tính thì có cách gì để vào máy đó dc ko?

----------


## tuongts

muốn truy cập vào máy tính của ai thì bạn phải đc họ cho phép. còn với xâm nhập bất hợp pháp thì bạn phải sử dụng trojan để remote vào máy tính của họ. 
- nếu trong lan thì mình không bàn về cái này
- nếu ngoài mạng internet, về cơ bản biết ip nhưng không có tác dụng mấy vì hệ thống địa chỉ ip của vn là ip động, hơn nữa rất nhiều máy chung nhau 1 ip bạn sẽ khó xác định máy của victim. hiệu quả nhất là thực hiện 1 tác vụ với victim như chat yahoo, gửi mail như vậy mới có thể tiếp cận với victim một cách chính xác.
có 1 số loại virut khi nhiễm vào máy tính như kegac.... nó sẽ cho hacker remote vào máy victim và điều khiển máy victim... nhưng giờ tìm được con trojan loại này thì rất khó. nhưng con mình biết thì các phần mềm anti đều phát hiện được.
mình cũng như diễn đàn không ủng hộ hành động này nên mình chỉ nói đến thế thôi. nếu bạn muốn tìm hiểu rõ hơn có thể vào hva để biết chi tiết.

----------


## Hai

> muốn truy cập vào máy tính của ai thì bạn phải đc họ cho phép. còn với xâm nhập bất hợp pháp thì bạn phải sử dụng trojan để remote vào máy tính của họ. 
> - nếu trong lan thì mình không bàn về cái này
> - nếu ngoài mạng internet, về cơ bản biết ip nhưng không có tác dụng mấy vì hệ thống địa chỉ ip của vn là ip động, hơn nữa rất nhiều máy chung nhau 1 ip bạn sẽ khó xác định máy của victim. hiệu quả nhất là thực hiện 1 tác vụ với victim như chat yahoo, gửi mail như vậy mới có thể tiếp cận với victim một cách chính xác.
> có 1 số loại virut khi nhiễm vào máy tính như kegac.... nó sẽ cho hacker remote vào máy victim và điều khiển máy victim... nhưng giờ tìm được con trojan loại này thì rất khó. nhưng con mình biết thì các phần mềm anti đều phát hiện được.
> mình cũng như diễn đàn không ủng hộ hành động này nên mình chỉ nói đến thế thôi. nếu bạn muốn tìm hiểu rõ hơn có thể vào hva để biết chi tiết.


đây là vấn đề mà mình đưa từ hva sang đây đẻ mọi người trên dd mình thảo luận mà. chứ bên hva mình vẫn chưa có dc câu trả lời chính xác là có hay không.

----------


## inhongdang

bạn dùng cain và metaloit frame work là chén đc thằng ý ngay.chúc tthànhh công

----------


## metoodiep247

> bạn dùng cain và metaloit frame work là chén đc thằng ý ngay.chúc tthànhh công


nói như you thì chỉ cần cain, metaploit, nessus là hack được hết à?

----------


## sccom123

bác nào giúp em tìm sđt hay địa chỉ số nhà của hàng net em bị hack game bực quá ko biết thằng nào đang chơi con của em ,em đến xử lý nó ip nó là 118.71.104.112

----------


## nguyenthypro

> bác nào giúp em tìm sđt hay địa chỉ số nhà của hàng net em bị hack game bực quá ko biết thằng nào đang chơi con của em ,em đến xử lý nó ip nó là 118.71.104.112


chắc là không được bạn à! mình ping thử rồi. tại thời điển này nó chưa đc cấp phát. hơn nữa biết địa chỉ ip thì phải tìm ngay lúc đó, chứ để đến giờ thì chịu rồi.

----------

